# Bing to offer free ice creams - yum!



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.expertreviews.co.uk/general/278902/bing-to-offer-free-ice-creams

Microsoft will attempt to take on Google by driving around London giving out free ice creams, not bad....

Take care, and if your in London, check the Bing map to see where it'll be distributed and get some ice cream :up:

Lanks


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

MMMMM microsoft scoop please.

Looking at the map Mr Cornetto ain't coming to East London sob sob cry cry.

I wonder what the Van's music chimes will be ?
Any suggestions people ?


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe it'll be the little jingle when you first turn on the computer. 7 has plenty of little jingles on it for them to use. I wonder what flavor they will have?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Bing Map is nice but it really only works with IE so they need to make it work with Firefox etc.
I installed the *Bing Map 3D* that is needed and again you need IE but it is needed for the birds eye view.

There are some places that have a birds eye view that work with firefox that use http://virtualearth.net and that is MS Mappoint. http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/cc983790.aspx


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Make mine a Cornetto please

starts singing


----------



## Lanks (Mar 9, 2010)

Bing ice cream van design...


----------

